

Defence of the GPL realm (Interview with Bradley Kuhn) - ibotty
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Defence-of-the-GPL-realm-1769121.html?view=print

======
ibotty
in the lwn comments (<https://lwn.net/Articles/529506/>) yet another time
someone answers the question on what's the difference to nvidia's and afs'
non-gpl kernel modules. (in short: without doubt not derivative works, because
they had to be ported to linux).

